# Probios and B complex ... dosage???



## mbcagle (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a four month old Nigerian who has a bad case of scours. How much probios and b complex (injectable) do I give him? I assume the B complex needs to be SQ?
Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Vit B... SQ...give 1 to 3 cc

Probiotic... I believe it has marks of 5....you can give a full 5 ...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The probiotics should have marks and I give 2-4 marks depending on the ND's size the full dose wont hurt. 

I do the B complex SQ at a rate of 1cc per 20#

** more important is the cause of the scours. 
Can you get a fecal check done to test for worms and cocci?
Does he have a temp?
Have there been any feed changes?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Unless you know that the diarrhea is diet related, the baby is at prime age for a coccidia overload...B complex can be given SQ but it's best to give the initial injection IM...probiotic paste is a dab on your finger...too much won't hurt.

Pepto Bismol can be dosed at 6cc every 6 hours to control diarrhea but I would highly suggest getting the kid started on a treatment for cocci, I know that you may not be able to have a fecal done by a vet until tomorrow but doing the DiMethox or Sulmet ASAP would benefit the kid.
Temp should be no higher than 103*F, if it is then I would suggest starting the sulfa's for cocci


----------

